
Ask HN: What's your favorite Python quirk? - wampler
Any unusual or unexpected feature of the language
======
jordigh
There's a nice list here:

[https://github.com/cosmologicon/pywat](https://github.com/cosmologicon/pywat)

Here's another one. Compare "x = 256; y = 256; x is y" with "x = 257" (enter)
"y = 257" (enter) "x is y" with "x = 257; y = 257; x is y". It makes a
difference whether x and y are assigned on the same line or not. From here:

[http://glasnt.com/blog/2016/05/28/on-language-
oddities.html](http://glasnt.com/blog/2016/05/28/on-language-oddities.html)

~~~
wampler
Thanks for sharing!

------
wampler
Abusing locals() - learnt it from @jroller

def foo(): """ >>> foo() {'a': 1, 'c': 3, 'b': 2} """ a = 1 b = 2 c = 3 return
locals()

------
probinso
My favorite quirk was deprecated.

Python 2.x

def function(a, (b, c)): # pattern extract matches a strictly two-elements

Python 3.x

def function(a, b_c): # not as clean, nor as expressive

